# Ziva at 5 1/2 mos.



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Ok.....I promise...no more pics for today! LOL!
I don't usually post pics in a critique section...but I figured "what the heck"...
This is Ziva von Huerta Hof....she is 5 1/2 mos in the pics. I know that she's not perfect...but I like her anyway. (she's mine!) *Before someone asks...my husband is using his hand to keep her tail down...she kept wagging it and jumping up!!*
We will try showing her & Zora this coming weekend & at the Sieger Show in Virginia......_wish us luck._


----------



## jennyp (Jun 18, 2011)

Yay Ziva! She's gorgeous! I'm sure she'll do great!


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

She's adorable!!


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

If you don't have room for her on the way home from the sieger I will take her as carry-on luggage


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Very pretty girl.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Stunning! Such great expression, too .

Annette


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

What a beauty!


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

She is gorgeous! Goodluck!


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Umm, yes you have every right to like her...she's a beaut!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Well......this little hellion started in 1st place!...but alas...she finished in 2nd.
Congrats to my little Ziva girl, and to a great presentation by our friend Dominique.

6-9 mo female class: VP2 Ziva von Huerta Hof.
*she did great for a first time*


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Gorgeous girl and congrats on the placement! 

I REALLY like the name too, it was a front runner of mine before Zefra came home.


----------



## dogluver (Apr 28, 2011)

Beautiful girl. Awesome name...why?.....that's the name of my girl. New that would be her name before we even got her. Then it fit her perfectly....Ziva the Diva!


----------

